# What's with the $#!++y paint on the bumper?



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Got this car less than a month ago and the bumper is already missing a chunk of paint after looking online it seems I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Anything we can do to get Chevy to fix this?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A year make and model sure would help us out with any and all advice at this point in time . 
As posted we could only speculate to an answer that would help with guidance for a course of action on your part .


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Sorry it's a 2014 Cruze Diesel got it with 15 miles on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If ya don't like IT . Take IT back to yer dealer and have IT fixed . you do have a Bumper to Bumper Warranty ! you have free parts for 3 years .


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine had lots of little stone chips early on, they gave me a bottle of touch up paint (free). I ended up getting it plastic wrapped.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the wrap


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Got this car less than a month ago and the bumper is already missing a chunk of paint after looking online it seems I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Anything we can do to get Chevy to fix this?


Can you post a pic of the missing paint? I've hot had anything like that happen with 122K miles of highway use. Just normal stone chips. Was your bumper repainted before you purchased the car? The only time I've ever seen paint peel off the bumper on a relatively new car was after a repaint.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Amped, I'm not recommending the plastic wrap necessarily. I had a bad experience, I paid too much and the installation was not good. If you are interested do some research.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The paint on this car sucks all over. It has more stone chips in a year then some vehicles I owned for 10 years in the same harsh rust belt climate. My co-worker bought a 3 year old cruze and it was terrible too. Just shitty paint frankly. I know if I have it long enough I'll have to do a complete repaint. Will most likely use Imron 3.5 next time


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

yes it is a very soft paint or clear coat
Seems like a new chip daily


----------

